# Velo-Ti Velocity Titanium Skewers



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Anyone tried these skewers? The weight looks nice.

Do they hold the wheel well? Much flex?

http://www.cadencecycle.com/pd_2006.cfm#


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

www.boldprecision.com

Stronger and lghter! More expensive of course.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Juanmoretime said:


> www.boldprecision.com
> 
> Stronger and lghter! More expensive of course.


Hmmm... I'm not crazy about the design of those. The ability to accidently unscrew the lever from the shaft is not a "good" feature in my book. Several older skewers that I've used were very similar in design, and I was not too happy with them.

I opted for a set of Tune skewers. 53g for the set. I'll give them a try and see what I think.


----------

